# First shark of the year!



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

After planning on getting a few winter trips in and work always getting in the way the beach was calling my name. Made it down to Matagorda Tuesday about 6:00PM and the water looked great. SSE wind at about 10mph with minimal surf and clear green water. Had one cownose ray in the cooler and wanted to get it out before dark. Tried catching some bait for a bit but got nothing.

Chopped the wings off the ray and dropped it about 400yrds out. Current wasn't a problem but paddling in my way too tight waders wore me out.

About the time I was pulling the kayak back to the truck I saw the line drop. Ran to the rack and had tons of slack so started getting some line in. Caught up and felt the shark shake right before a short first run. Didn't take long to get in and was the first catch on the new 50W two speed Tiagra. Not a monster but a great way to get the year started.


Tried some casted lines but never got a bite. Cant wait to get back when I have more time and the weather and water are a bit warmer. Go get em guys, they are out there!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice Catch!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

SWEET catch!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice Catch! What kind of Shark is that? Thresher?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Nice work! I think I passed you on 36 coming out of Katy.


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah, Im sure it was me. Im in Katy and come down 36 to Gorda. I thought it was a sand bar. Im no expert at IDing sharks though.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on your first Shark of the year. I liked your high stand.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

very nice!! awesome!!


----------



## D-I-A (Jan 11, 2013)

That looks like a sandbar to me. Threshers have a much longer tail and are found in much deeper water.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice sandbar!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice, I'm glad to see there coming in.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

nice shark, im ready for my first one for the year.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice catch!


----------



## lg3949 (Mar 7, 2013)

*What?*

What do shark fishermen do with them? Are they good to eat? Just wondering since I see a lot of people on here that fish for them.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice catch!
Hoping to get into some sharks myself this year.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Lewis 3949 said:


> What do shark fishermen do with them? Are they good to eat? Just wondering since I see a lot of people on here that fish for them.


CPR - Catch-Photo-Release


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

CPR - Catch-Photo-Release 
X2!


----------



## Sargentfisher (Aug 6, 2012)

NIce catch.
CPR x3


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

NIcely done. I like that truck rack too.


----------

